# Takacs



## yellowdaystar (Dec 15, 2010)

Will the Takacs Quartet ever record a Shostakovich cycle?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

How would any of us know??


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There are a number of top-notch DSCH quartet cycles already available - good as the Takacs can be I wouldn't know what else they could bring to this particular table. Did they not reach their zenith with Bartok?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

It's all downhill from here then?!

They did a very good version of the late Schubert Quartets. They aren't on my radar for Soviet work at all. I'm not sure why they never specialised in their fellow Hungarian composers, like the Kodaly Quartet's recordings of Kodaly; or the Lathja Quartet's recordings of Lathja. They did a lovely Bartok cycle in the vein of their countrymen - the Végh and the Keller Quartets. If that was their zenith, they don't offer me any more than the older Végh cycles. 

I suppose we'd know because they'd be playing them in concerts, or committing them to recording. They are a great ensemble. I'd love to hear them play live.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree that the Takacs Quartet is top notch. I have several recordings of theirs - the complete Beethoven String Quartet cycle, Schubert's Rosamunde and Death and the Maiden (one of my favorite recordings), Brahms' and Schumann's String Quartets on Hyperion, and a Decca recording of Haydn's Emperor String Quartet. I've been meaning to also grab their recording of Dvorak's Piano Quintet. As others have said though - these guys really seem to excel in these late classical/early-mid romantic works. I don't know how they would do with Shostakovich.


----------

